# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Sine paznokcie

## Sebastian23

Witam, od kilkunastu dni w ciągu dnia sinieją mi paznokcie do połowy płytki , raz lekko fioletowe a raz mocno tym sytuacjom nie towarzyszą żadne inne dolegliwości . Byłem u internisty, przepisał mi RTG odcina szyjnego  + wizyta u neurologa . Denerwowało mnie to że nikt nie bierze sprawy na poważnie dlatego zrobiłem zdjęcie które z wynikami RTG zaniosłem do neurologa. Odcinek szyjny w porządku i badania u neurologa także jednak po obejrzeniu zdjęć moich sinych paznokci lekarz przepisał mi maść na rozszerzenie naczyń krwionośnych która za wiele nie daje oraz tabletki milgamma 100 przyznał również ,że nie wie co mi dolega i zlecił wizytę u kardiologa + obserwacje paznokci u stóp . Kardiologa mam dopiero za 10 dni paznokcie u stóp wydają mi się też lekko sine jednak nie tak jak u rąk . Czy ktoś z was ma podobne objawy lub wie co może być przyczyną dolegliwości lub wie jakie badania mógł bym wykonać prywatnie gdyż zależy mi na szybkim poznaniu przyczyny a w przychodni odsyłają mnie z tygodnia na tydzień a ja boję się że tak banalne objawy mogą mieć poważne podłoże. Podkreślam że sinienie nie jest stałe nasila się lub ustępuje i nie towarzyszy temu żaden ból ani drętwienie. Dziękuję za poważne odpowiedzi , Pozdrawiam Sebastian

----------

